# Auburn,Al. beekeeping Symposium



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Auburn University Beekeeping Symposium will be held on Saturday,February 7, 2009 from 8:00 am to 3:45 pm.

Auburn University Lowder Business Building
College of Business
415 West Magnolia Ave.
Auburn University,Alabama

Registration : $17.00 per person

Instructors
Dennis Barclift Phillip & Nancy Garrison
Jimmy Carmack Randy Hamann
Dr. Clarence Collison Wil Montgomery
Sherry Ferell John Mynard
Lonnie Funderburg Dr. James E. Tew

Tentative Program

Registration
Welcome,opening remarks, and instructions
Good Queens and Bad Queens- How to tell the difference
The small hive beetle- a problem or not?
break
Bee biology from the beekeeper's perspective
beginning beekeeping-wat you need to start
helping your bees eat right
(workshop) sweet treats with honey
*Lunch provided by alabama beekeepers association*
africanized honey bees-when should alabamians worry?
Beginning beekeeping-feeding your bees
(workshop) using your beeswax to make candles and wax products
Monitoring varroa mite populations
Beginning beekeeping-hive management the first few years-what should you do?
After extracting- honey grading and storage
*Door prizes,evaluations,and goodbyes*


make check payable to Auburn University
mail to Ms. Angie Rodgers,Dept of Entomology, 301 Funchess Hall,Auburn University,Al. 36849-5615
(334) 844-5006; fax (334) 844-5005; e-mail: [email protected]
visit Auburn web site for more information: https://oitapps.auburn.edu/campusmap/

This is usually a good program.


----------

